# Has anyone had a BFP with no symptoms before hand?



## s2702

.....clearly clutching at straws here as we've been trying for over a year - but just thought I would ask to cheer me up for the evening if I get a positive response....feeling a little low tonight (also cos DH is away for work this week :cry:)


----------



## Shey

I've gotten a BFP with an EPT test and I had no symptoms whatsoever.


----------



## s2702

Shey said:


> I've gotten a BFP with an EPT test and I had no symptoms whatsoever.

Thanks Shey....and CONGRATS!


----------



## JWandBump

I diddnt have no symptoms atal, I only took one because I missed my period. I diddnt have many symptoms through my whole pregnancy tho. Fingers crossed for you :flow:


----------



## amber26

I would have thought a postive is a postive I had no symptoms at all I only took the test cos I was a day late and was going out the next night with the girls and didn't want to drink if there was a chance so I just done it has a precaution expecting it to be negative but it was postive I took 2 cos I couldn't believe it


----------



## 2PiscesInLuv

I got my positive yesterday and besides some AF type cramps I've had since Friday, I've had not one symptom at all. No sore boobs, no noticable increase in cm, not overly moody/weepy... nothing that's listed on all those early pregnancy websites...
I did however notice that my "normal PMS" symptoms haven't shown yet... so I guess techincally that could be considered a symptom in itself?! :shrug: 

Either way, I wish you lots of luck and baby dust! Hope you get your bfp real soon! :dust:


----------



## s2702

2PiscesInLuv said:


> I got my positive yesterday and besides some AF type cramps I've had since Friday, I've had not one symptom at all. No sore boobs, no noticable increase in cm, not overly moody/weepy... nothing that's listed on all those early pregnancy websites...
> I did however notice that my "normal PMS" symptoms haven't shown yet... so I guess techincally that could be considered a symptom in itself?! :shrug:
> 
> Either way, I wish you lots of luck and baby dust! Hope you get your bfp real soon! :dust:

Thanks for your response.....i'm a pisces too btw!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

s2702 said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> I've gotten a BFP with an EPT test and I had no symptoms whatsoever.
> 
> Thanks Shey....and CONGRATS!Click to expand...

You're welcome, and that was along time ago when I was pregnant with my son. He will be 4 yrs old this summer.


----------



## Krystal 123

Hey :flower:

I found out I was pregnant the day before my period .... I didn't have any signs ... No backache/ tummy ache which I would always get before my af.

The reason I tested was I kinda just knew (if you no what i mean) 

Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## dalismom

I just tested this morning with a BFP and didn't have any "usual" symptoms, nothing sore and not a ton of CM. I did however have a dream last night that I got BFP and sure enough, 4 tests later :) BFP. Good luck hun!


----------



## crashbaby

I had no major symptoms either, yellow cm for two days would have been the only alerting one. Felt totally fine, no cramps like AF was coming either. Just got a positive bfp today!


----------



## Shey

congrats crashbaby ! hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Hausfrau

I hope so! I have no real symptoms :wacko:


----------



## prdlyexpectng

my first pregnancy i didnt really have any symptoms until 5 weeks. this pregnancy is very early but it tested 10 dpo and had NO symptoms besides some very, very mild nausea. but i couldn't really pinpoint the nausea to pregnancy because sometimes i am just randomly nauseous and not pregnant lol


----------



## crashbaby

congrats prdlyexpecting!

We are on the same schedule! I hope little beanies stick! :)


----------



## Louise19850

Got my :bfp: this morning and the only symptom I had was that my boobs hurt when I went for a run of a evening! Nothing really that stuck out to say I knew it! I'm still in shock lol


----------



## dalismom

Louise19850 said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning and the only symptom I had was that my boobs hurt when I went for a run of a evening! Nothing really that stuck out to say I knew it! I'm still in shock lol

YAY!!! Congrats!!! Hoping for all sticky beans!!!!


----------



## Shey

Congrats Louise! hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Louise19850

Thanks ladies!!! Mwah xxxx


----------



## crashbaby

Louise19850 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Mwah xxxx

congrats!!!!:flower:


----------



## Adoraza

CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs: It looks like many BFPs on this thread. I am currently 10 DPO and experiencing no symptoms too. Hoping that no news is good news! can not wait to test. Wishing everyone a H & H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## dalismom

Adoraza said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs: It looks like many BFPs on this thread. I am currently 10 DPO and experiencing no symptoms too. Hoping that no news is good news! can not wait to test. Wishing everyone a H & H 9 months! :happydance:

Good luck to you!!!


----------

